# D&RGW Fn3 5900 stock car build



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

A few years back I purcased a set of Hartford castings and laser cut timber from Rio Grand Models UK. The timber was bits from a working project by Rio Grande models UK, so it wasn't kit level but it was real close and made the project possible. 







I first started on the under frame and the first hurdle was the bolster. The Hartford bolster wasn't right in length and overall appearance for the 5900 stock car so I started making my own from styrene. The idea was to make many and laminate and then try my hand at casting. After 3 hours I got three first of about 8 to make one bolster basically cut.










I went away to consider the mammoth task a head of me cutting all these laminations. I'm in my late 20s and as I was keen to finish the project before i lost my sight so I revisited the Hartford casting to see if I could modify it to make it more prototyical. This is what I came up with.










I made the extentions using styrene, each was from to sides with a top wrapper. Not 100% right but close. Not shown in the above picture but once the cssting was glued in i drilled a hole for the truck mounting bolt and glued a nut on the back of the casting instead of using a self tapping screw.

More to come.

Alan


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

A good start.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Amber 

The 5900 stock cars were 4' longer than the older 30' cars. They had heavier bolsters and draft gear than the 30' 5500 stock cars, and had cast Andrews trucks of a longer wheelbase. Hence why the Hartford 30' 5500 stock cars bolster I had needed to be lengthened. 

The break detail and under frame is completed now using casting from Hartford and break hose assemblies from Phil’s Narrow Gauge. All the metal to metal connections including the castings have been made with low melt solder. All the small NBWs are from Grant Line. 

It took a while to get all the break details done using photos and prototype drawings as reference.












Now it’s ready for a coat of black. 

For those interested in the couple pockets I asked a question a why back on how they go together here : Hartford Coupler Pocket

Alan


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

A bit of a jump in progress from the previous posts as I forgot to take pictures along the way. I built each side and end flat on the work bench and then glued the section together onto the deck.

I painted all the timber first, two coats (this is also the same for the brass and casting but I first used an etch primer then two coats of black). Once dry I distressed the timber by dragging a razor saw along the top and using a sharp knife to cut at the edges. After this I gave it a light sand and washed it in Indian ink diluted in water to tone down the exposed bare timber. Once this was done I could glue the timbers together.


The deck of the stock car I didn’t paint, however I still distressed the timber and washed it in Indian ink.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking nice.

I can almost smell the livestock


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I purchased trucks from Rio Grande Model UK. They are cast metal sprung trucks with separate journal covers and breaks. The come provided with bearing which fit Sierra Valley Wheels.

A bit of filling to allow the trucks to flex, a coat of paint and they come up real nice. I haven't cleaned the paint off the wheel trends as the car won't be used any time soon and living in the tropics best leave them painted to minimise rust.

Alan


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Alan 

Very nice work on this model.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

All done









I purchased a stock car set of casting from Hartford, so I had all the grabs and steps. I decided to use Phil's Narrow Gauge grab irons, air hoses, brass nut pins and brass strap steps because I was worried the Hartford castings would be easily damaged. I decided to go for tough, at the end of the day this isn't going to be a shelf queen.

I'm not 100% sure if the roof was or wasn't painted in real life, but I've decided to leave it unpainted and its come up nice. I've made the roof walk in sections, unlike many off the shelf models which are made from the 30ft+ long planks. The roof section can be removed by pulling out some modified Grant Line NBWs. I drilled out the shank and glued in brass wire to make a pin. The pin is then inserted through the side of the car into the roof beams (not sure if this is the correct term). I original had some cows inside the car but the car then weighed as much as an AMS passenger car, so for the short term I've left them out.

I used CDS dry transfers, and for the first time I used a burnisher. After doing one side I was having trouble with the small sections of the transfers not sticking and breaking. When I went to the other side I changed back to my trusted lead pencil because I've never had this much trouble before. Hey presto no more problems, so my top tip, lead pencil and transfers work well.

I weathered the car by dry brushing rust on the metal bits and chalks to highlight details. Others dusting's of chalks were done, but all disappeared when i put a clear coat over it. I'm actually going to try a different brand of chalks because I suspect the brand may have changed the formula since I purchased my first set 10+ years ago.

The entire care had two coats of a satin clear just to seal it all up inside and out. This is the first time I've used a rattle can to do a clear coat, and I'm quite happy with the results. I'll let the pictures explain the overall result of my works, but I'm really happy! 

Happy Modeling
Alan


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hats off. Great job!

TOM


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Fantastic job, looks real


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent job. I built one of Hartfords stock cars and can certainly appreciate how difficult it was to build one from scratch.

Doc


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice! I recall a clinic I sat in on once where a discussion about roofs came up. The consensus was that the roofs were painted, but the paint didn't last long, and so long as it didn't leak, they didn't care. The clinic featured color slides of D&RGW freight trains where the roofs were in varying states of non-paintedness. 

Later, 

K


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for your kind works. I'm really wrapped in the result. 

Alan


----------



## madelinee (Dec 23, 2013)

A few years back I purcased a set of Hartford castings and laser cut timber from Rio Grand Models UK. The timber was bits from a working project by Rio Grande models UK, so it wasn't kit level but it was real close and made the project possible. 









Non connected link removed by Peter Bunce - moderator


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Really nice! I love these threads, I learn lots about detailing and weathering, thanks for sharing 

Jerry


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

No worries Jerry. I enjoyed the build a lot. 

Alan


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice build. A car that I have had on my to do list for a long time.


----------

